# Thinking about possibly OC'ing...



## SirGaius (May 13, 2009)

Alright, although my parts aren't even fully here yet, I am thinking about possibly OC'ing some and I was wondering what y'all think. I'm not comfortable majorly OC'ing since I just put all my money into it, but I wouldn't think a small to moderate about would hurt too much.

Case: Enermax Uber Chakra http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/442/1

PSU: Corsair 650w http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139005

MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard - 
Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128359

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8500 - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115036

RAM: CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX - Retail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145194

Video Card: SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 4850 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card
$140 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102833

HD: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive - OEM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136284

DVD: LG Black 22X (CAV) DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X (CAV) DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827136152

120 thermaltake fan on the back, 120 fan on the front, 250 fan on the side


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

You should be able to oc that puppy no problem. I would recommend getting a good aftermarket cpu cooler if you do. Zalman is a brand I prefer.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would get a aftermarket CPU cooler for that CPU and samll overclock for your CPU could be 3.5ghz no problem.

A small overclock for your 4850 would be 10% and the max most likely is close to 20$


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The stock Intel HSF should be fine for "mild" OC'ing. 
If you do want to go with an aftermarket HSF, these two are equal in cooling performance and are about the same price. The Zalman requires removal of the Mobo for installation and the Arctic Cooling does not. The AC has a 4-Pin plug and I "believe" the Zalman uses a 3-Pin plug.
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro $31.99 /free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
ZALMAN CNPS9500 $32.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The zalman is better it has a 110mm fan in it. So it should be quieter and cooler.


----------

